# I think I deserve a bit of credit for this one...



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I think that my dads team roping horse is too darn nice to sit in the pasture an get fat, so I started riding her a bit more often and she has this problem... 

She was never really taught to accept a bit. If you take up contact at all, she throws her head like CRAZY. She HATES IT. 

So, silly me, I'm like: Challenge accepted. 

WELL.

Today is the first ride I really worked on getting her to figure out that contact is not the end of the world and isnt going to kill her. 

It was quite the ride for both of us. 
If you have been following my English riding at all - you will know that my English seat isnt that solid, and needs lots of work. 

You will see in the video that over the course of the ride, she accepted contact A LOT more. 

And I am also VERY proud of myself for not completely loosing my seat when she would fling her entire front end around like a monkey. I'm just happy with how I rode her today, and managed to be independent enough in my seat to actually get some positive results from this horse. 

The video isnt the greatest quality, btw.





Side note - I am aware my diagonals were inconsistent. XD


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

niceeeee! good work with him. that's a really hard situation to fix


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not bad at all! Use a bit more calf pressure (get your legs as far back as possible for this) when you pick up on her, and release it all the nano second she responds, you will get excellent results with this. Anyways I am insanely jealous that you have no snow, we got close to 1/2 a foot today!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ don't be jealous. Its a full on blizzard here right now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good job! it's great how you challenge yourself and pat yourself on the back when you meet the challenge well. Bravo!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, I started to watch the video and I got to just over 2 minutes when I quit, I'm really sorry, but I'm not able to give a lot of credit, not at the moment.

I have a bunch of questions right now, and I really apologize that I don't have the time to craft them into a beautiful paragraph, so I'm going to just list them. I'm aware that by writing like that it is going to sound very blunt, please accept that this is due to time constraints, I do usually try not to sound like the Spanish Inquisition.

1) If she is a really good roping horse, to good to sit, why are you riding her English?

2)If she is a western broke horse that doesn't like contact, why are you riding her English?

3) If you are having issues at the walk, why do you feel that it is OK to go to the trot and then canter? Fix everything at the walk, then trot, fix the trot then canter.

4) If you are aware that your seat needs work, why are you confusing this mare by trying to improve contact English, without a solid and secure seat you will not have the steady and forgiving hand that she needs.

5) How many English lessons have you had? It is not usually a good idea to try and break a bad habit by riding in a discipline that you ar not solid in yourself.

Again, sorry if I sound blunt, but I see little to be positive about at the moment.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The issue with this horse is that my dad bought her as a green 5 year old. And took her straight to the roping pen and went hard and heavy. He is very lucky she has a good mind and didnt blow up. He took his 4yo roping and assumed training her would be just a walk in the park. He ruined the horse and every time he stands up to throw his rope, she bucks. 
His training methods are crude and basically go like this: A good "yank" and a good "shank" with a spur will solve anything. So basically, this horse throws her head or flicks her nose and gets yanked on. Which is why it has gotten to this point. 

Back to this horse, the ONLY time she gets rode is to go roping, which over the summer, was once a week. We dont rope during the winter. 

I personally dont see the crime in riding this horse (which is a saint) and getting her to realize that the bit is just there and isnt going to hurt her. Which in turn, would help with the head throwing and save her many undeserved yanks on the face. I have rode her before in a snaffle and she works just fine with one, if you stay far far away from her face. Which is great. But I see the head tossing/throwing issue as something to be dealt with a bit, and getting her to accept bit pressure without flipping out seems to be a good way to go.

Any why I am riding her English - Because I need to spend more time in my English saddle to get better. And actually, my seat was pretty darn good. 

I would love for you to go back to the video and skip ahead to 2:57. 

At that point, to the end of the video, that is what I am proud of.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Any why I am riding her English - Because I need to spend more time in my English saddle to get better. And actually, my seat was pretty darn good.


Actually it isn't 'pretty darn good' and you needing to spend time in an English saddle to get better is the very reason why you shouldn't be trying to fix her issues. 

Look I know that you don't want to hear this, but knowing your limitations and abilities is key.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, I have to agree with Golden. Your seat was sloppy and hands were ALL over the place. I KNOW you are a better rider then that, I've seen it. She was throwing you around like a rag-doll up there and I don't think you really did her any good. Your lucky she has a good mind, I know horses that pitch people off for that.

And I completely agree that trotting and cantering her was not a good thing to do. If she won't handle contact at a walk, she most certainly won't going at a faster pace.

She's a western horse through and thought. Id leave it at that. If you ride her again, forget the contact and work on her issues in her normal equiptment without constant pressure on her mouth. She doesn't "get it".

Sorry. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Both horses that you are riding are not happy with you. They are both throwing their heads and in every aspect of their body are saying it clearly. GH and CLaP both see it too.

Heavy hands make a horse do the head tossing. Bad seat will do it too, especially when coupled by bad hands, which is what is going on in your videos. Even at a distance you can see your elbows are flopping and hands are jerking. And you do not have a good seat either.

As for waiting after the 2 minute mark? Why? You have tormented horse 2 minutes and are proud of that? May have been even longer for all we know, but horse may have just resigned itself to being tormented and given up. But you take it as evidence of your great training skills...and "riding through it" method of riding? 

And even if a horse is not used to contact? Soft hands asking for contact will not result in the head tossing going on here, and in the squares video either for that matter. For both horses to do it, especially as badly as the horse you want credit for, tells me that you have incredibly bad hands, and have no clue at all about your skills. 

And it is sad that you won't consider the horses in all of this, and what you are doing to both of them. They are plainly not happy with you and your riding mechanics.

And both of them show it clearly too.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry but your position is far from being good, infact I'd say it was pretty bad. The poor mare is trying but you are yanking her mouth every time you rise, she is pulling you all over the place in an attempt to ease the pressure on her mouth and because you dont have the core stability to drive her up into the bit you have resorted to pulling at her front end, onto the forehand and into a false outline. she isnt driving from behind, she isnt rounding her back and she is certainly NOT seaking the bit.

This is me riding absolutly awfully! infact I'm utterly horrified by how badly i'm riding in the video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MEvMG92XD0

My pony (onlu broken in jan) is telling me how awfuily I am riding by doing a minor version of what your horse is doing. 

When I get my act together and ride properly he goes beautifully.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNvzxFSkIqg


Your poor mare is desperatly trying to tell you to stop hanging on her mouth!!! and to sort your riding out! Practicing your english on a horse that doesnt understand is a very very good way to ruin the horse very quickly.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> The issue with this horse is that my dad bought her as a green 5 year old. And took her straight to the roping pen and went hard and heavy. He is very lucky she has a good mind and didnt blow up. He took his 4yo roping and assumed training her would be just a walk in the park. He ruined the horse and every time he stands up to throw his rope, she bucks.
> His training methods are crude and basically go like this: A good "yank" and a good "shank" with a spur will solve anything. So basically, this horse throws her head or flicks her nose and gets yanked on. Which is why it has gotten to this point.


I'm sure that you are well aware that you are also lucky that she has a good mind, I agree that in some ways this mare is an absolute gem, and I'm sure that she could do well in the right discipline, with the right training.



QHriderKE said:


> Back to this horse, the ONLY time she gets rode is to go roping, which over the summer, was once a week. We dont rope during the winter.


So she isn't really sure and trained in anything?




QHriderKE said:


> I personally dont see the crime in riding this horse (which is a saint) and getting her to realize that the bit is just there and isnt going to hurt her. Which in turn, would help with the head throwing and save her many undeserved yanks on the face. I have rode her before in a snaffle and she works just fine with one, if you stay far far away from her face. Which is great. But I see the head tossing/throwing issue as something to be dealt with a bit, and getting her to accept bit pressure without flipping out seems to be a good way to go.


There is no crime in riding her, and yes she is a saint, does she accept the bit on the ground, when you do your flexions and other groundwork exercises how is she? If she works well staying off of her face, that is totally awesome to me, maybe you could teach your Dad to stay out of her mouth? I know that may come across as flippant, but it truly isn't meant to be, I understand how hard it is to try and educate parents. My worry is, is she isn't confused enough if Dad doesn't change, then what?



QHriderKE said:


> Any why I am riding her English - Because I need to spend more time in my English saddle to get better. And actually, my seat was pretty darn good.
> 
> I would love for you to go back to the video and skip ahead to 2:57.
> 
> At that point, to the end of the video, that is what I am proud of.


OK, I went back and watched the video as you asked, and I'm really sorry I just don't see the bits you are proud of, I just don't. Yes I understand your frustration that I don't see what you felt, but I am being honest here.

Now if knowing her issues you worked her through something like this, and showed her improvement I would be more impressed.






Not saying that this is the best and only video out there, but to me it is the start point. You work softly and quietly on the ground until she gets it, THEN you get on and walk her, and when she has that you try the trot.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I just recently began working my mare on collection and contact 
I agree. You need to drop the canter and trot until her walk is darn near perfect. Then work on her trot and walk, and then the canter. 
She's not truly accepting the contact, she's moving away from your hands.

You want to push her with your legs into your hands. Not pull her into your legs with your hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if you'll want to watch these... but maybe it would give a comparison? We're farther along now..





But see how in the trot/walk I'm asking her to be round and move into my hands, but at the canter I'm not asking her to anything but use her muscles.

Learning to be round and engaged is a process. She needs to build those muscles and learn what you want her to do. This is totally new for your horse, and it's the same with mine. 

We've been working, in total, about 28 days of riding all together for these videos. It's a process, some come along quickly and some come along slowly.

Good luck!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

and please don't think I'm trying to say I'm better! I'm not! I'm still learning too (;

Just thought maybe a video would help? I'm sure there are better ones


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*sigh*

Sorry QHrider, but I agree with GoldenHorse and Claporte, and to some extent, Palomine. I saw this video back when you posted it right away, but I didn't want to say anything right away because I feel like I'm always harping on you. :wink: The one nice thing about this forum is that people are honest and they will tell you what they see. That is the best way to grow. 

Your intentions are good and you're always willing to learn. But even in Squiggy's 4 barrel drill you posted, you are STILL making the same ol' same ol' mistakes (and I pointed them out again on that thread). I really didn't see a heck of a lot of improvement with Squiggy, hence why I still believe you need to forget about barrels for a while with her. 

And I agree in this video that your arms and hands are not stable and bouncing around. Your seat is not perfect. _It isn't. _It's not the worst seat I've ever seen, not at all, but I wouldn't call it "darn good". (Not saying I can do better in an English saddle .... but I wouldn't rate myself higher than I am.)

Jet travels in much the same exact way as Squiggy: Head in the air and back hollow. And especially at about 2:28 with Jet, shows that you are going about it the wrong way. Walk, walk, walk, walk first. With the problems this horse has with her background, you shouldn't be trotting, much less loping. And you shouldn't go from a horse being used to zero rein contact, to having BOTH rein contact immediately. You should instead start by doing one rein at a time, each side individually. You have to get the horse soft laterally, before you can expect to get them soft vertically. You're skipping steps and progressing way faster than the horse can handle. 

And you're leaning forward; especially at the lope, which makes it very heavy on the horse's forehand. Keep your weight back where it belongs. 

So I'm sorry, but I guess I don't see any reason for credit either. :-| Take a few steps back, and actually do some basics with Jet. You'll only confuse her further by jumping to things she hasn't been prepared for. Lexiie makes a great point of muscle tone. It takes TIME to develop the proper muscles to travel in a collected frame.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Qhrider was not saying she was trying to teach the horse collection. And posting a video of a rider working with a horse , who seems to have no issues with rein contact , in an indoor arena that keeps you in a neat little circle , and under the guidance of an instructor , is not a fair comparison .


Qhrider is trying to teach herself English riding with no feedback other than this forum. I feel that her seat HAS improved as compare d to some months ago. She felt confident enough in her progree to feel she could influence this mare. The mare was chucking her head the instant reins were barely lifted. The rider was not hauling on her mouth initially, but the mare was very resistant from the smallest contact.

Yes, it would have been better for the rider to have worked only at the walk , but I think the mare DID go a bit better by the end of the ride . Best would be for her to go out and work again at the walk and incorporate the advice given in the gait where there is the most chance of success .


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Qhrider was not saying she was trying to teach the horse collection. And posting a video of a rider working with a horse , who seems to have no issues with rein contact , in an indoor arena that keeps you in a neat little circle , and under the guidance of an instructor , is not a fair comparison .
> 
> 
> Qhrider is trying to teach herself English riding with *no feedback other than this forum*. I feel that her seat HAS improved as compare d to some months ago. She felt confident enough in her progree to feel she could influence this mare. The mare was chucking her head the instant reins were barely lifted. The rider was not hauling on her mouth initially, but the mare was very resistant from the smallest contact.
> ...



Tiny Liny that isn't necessarily true...the OP has posted this video other places and got feed back she doesn't wish to hear, she doesn't want to follow, and has basically told all of us she will do what she wants because were wrong and she is not. 

The mare needs someone with quiet hands, someone who doesn't pull themselves up by the reins and who has a good seat. The OP needs guidance and a trainer, she is also riding english on a western horse who does calf roping, further confusing the horse to what is being asked vs what she is ridden in. She has rough hands and flops around. 

There is no shame in walking away, admitting that she does not have the skills to *properly *train this mare, enlist someone who does and has the experience she is lacking, and who can help the mare and her. But, the OP has to be able to admit it first, and unfortunately I don't think she will, which is a shame to the mare, who will eventually get tired of the way she is currently being ridden and do something about it. When that happens, I hope it isn't the mare who will be blamed.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> The mare was chucking her head the instant reins were barely lifted. The rider was not hauling on her mouth* initially*, but the mare was very resistant from the smallest contact.


Which is why, as myself and others have pointed out, she shouldn't have started where she started. That horse is clearly against any rein contact and has a big issue. But why not start with getting her to accept ONE rein at a time at a walk, rather than loping around with both reins on her mouth within 15 minutes? It's too fast. It's skipping fundamentals. 





tinyliny said:


> Yes, it would have been *better *for the rider to have worked only at the walk , but I think the mare DID go a bit better by the end of the ride .


I could go hop on my 2-year-old colt and start loping the barrel pattern with him. And he probably would show some improvement by the end of a 30 minute session. Would I be happy with that improvement? No. Because I skipped steps and it's not the right way to go about it. 

You don't build a good foundation by going too fast too soon, and the horse will eventually fall apart and/or blow up because they don't understand what is expected of them, nor have the muscles developed to carry it out. And that's true for any maneuvar we ask of our horses; not just collection. Even flexing the head from side-to-side will get better in time as the horse develops muscle tone to do that. 

This horse pretty much sits in the pasture, unless they catch her to go rope. It's not a consistent work-out program. I suspect this horse has a lot of muscles that need building in order to do proper movements.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> She felt confident enough in her progree to feel she could influence this mare.


She has reached the stage of unconscious incompetence, she *thinks* she knows enough to work with this mare, but in truth she does not. This is a dangerous stage in any development scenario, but it is doubly dangerous in a rider because it leads to them messing up horses that they have no business to be trying to 'fix' 

We can all give feedback on line here from one video, but the Op would be so much further ahead if she took just one hands on lesson. So much about horsemanship is about feel and split second timing, and for that you need somebody on the ground saying "there, did you feel that" or shouting "NOW - no to late" 

I will freely admit to preaching as the newly converted, but truly the ground work I have been doing with a different trainer, who works with damaged horses and people, has shown me how small and subtle the difference is between disaster, being OK and WAHOO!! My nearest trainer is 40miles away, and the one I use most is 60 miles away, on Sask roads, lots of gravel, it is over an hour each way on the best of days, but you can't beat that instant feedback.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think everyone can benefit from working with a trainer <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's showing as private


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

^^^ Yep. I think its time for this party to be over.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

sky - it is for me now - obviously the OP didnt get the reaction she wanted so has put it on private to prevent anymore comments. TBH says more about the Posters unwillingness to learn than anything else.

If anyone wants to comment on my videos (including telling me how crap I am riding) you are welcome provided you tell me how to improve it!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't be offended by all the comments QHrider. We see what we see. Just take all the comments with a grain of salt, and see what lessons/skills you can pull from each one to better your riding. Such as moving a little bit slower with this mare.

You're not a bad rider. You're not. But there are areas you can improve on. I understand that you don't have access to a trainer because my family was very similar when I was still in high school. But someday you'll be on your own and you can spend your money how you want to, and you can go take lessons here and there and see all the wonderful things you didn't know you are missing. (Like ME!!) :lol: I'm on the waiting list for hunter/jumper lessons with the good barn in town and I sure hope she can squeeze me in for a couple over the winter. I think Red would quite enjoy going over small jumps.

Just don't shut us out because you weren't getting the feedback you wanted to hear. 




faye said:


> If anyone wants to comment on my videos (including telling me how crap I am riding) you are welcome provided you tell me how to improve it!


I've got my YouTube channel link near the bottom of every single one of my posts for that exact reason!!! I'm not a perfect rider. Far from it. But I always appreciate posting (and receiving) critiques on HF because it's amazing what 50 different sets of eyes can see. And it's also very humbling, most times too, to put yourself up for critique.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I didnt change the privacy on the video because I didn't get the responses I wanted. I changed it because I don't really want to hear more. There are a lot of people in this world who would have lost it by now - so I'm kust going to quit before I say anything more foolish.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

a response which shows how unwilling you are to learn from your mistakes.

If you post something in the critique section then you need to be willing to hear critisism, sometimes fairly harsh critisism. If you want everyone to say "pretty pony" then pop the video in the horse video's section where critisim is banned, but bare in mind that by doing so you will never learn where you are going wrong or how to fix it. 

I've been riding for over 20 years, I've had some fairly impressive trainers and regular lessons, I still get it wrong occassionaly (sometimes very wrong) and some of the posters who have replied to your post are quite willing to tell me that, and I am quite wiling to listen to them and learn from it.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> ..... I will freely admit to preaching as the newly converted, but truly the ground work I have been doing with a different trainer, who works with damaged horses and people, has shown me how small and subtle the difference is between disaster, being OK and WAHOO!! ....


I am neither a spokesman for any group nor an expert, but I welcome you to the world of ground work and the subtle differences it makes to damaged people and horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> I am neither a spokesman for any group nor an expert, but I welcome you to the world of ground work and the subtle differences it makes to damaged people and horses.



LOL, you see I have done lots of ground work before, as a preparation to riding, or being ridden, but this was a whole new way of seeing things. I loved working with the trainer, and hints and tips she gave me. It is not a huge difference to what I have always done, watching me you would hardly see the difference, but the dialogue in my head, and therefore the unspoken conversation with the horse is just SO different.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I tried to watch the video but it said it was private... 

A hint for future videos. If you don't really want a true critique, then post your video in the "Horse Videos" section....:wink:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I did want a critique - I didn't expect people to jump on me for trying to fix an issue on this horse.

I'm thinking just not posting videos is the best solution.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> I'm thinking just not posting videos is the best solution.


And then what? You have said that you live in the middle of nowhere, and that is certainly true, so you either have the help here, or no help.

Do you think your trainer is going to congratulate a ride like that? The trouble is with online coaching is everyone will tell you what to improve on, but you can't try it until you ride again, and then you don't know if it is fixed or not. Either stay with what you know, or go and take the long drive and go for a lesson or 3, you don't HAVE to take one of yours, if it is easier not to haul go and have some lessons at a barn where you can ride their horses. 

Until you have a chance to really really feel what people are trying to explain you will NEVER EVER be able to reproduce it. I'm sorry but it just doesn't work like that, it's as ridiculous as me trying to turn Gibbs and I into a roper by reading a book and watching some videos, just wouldn't work.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't bother reading all of the other comments before me.. but I would like to see the video. I tried, but it says it's now private. 

I would say take anyones critique with a grain of salt. I know that I spent a good 10+ years out of the saddle before I got back on. My seat, hands, and legs were nowhere near good.. but with time, and patience, anything gets better. They always say there is no substitute for time in the saddle. It's the only way to get better. Again.. I have no idea what your video looked like.. but if you were willing, I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldn't let the critics bother you. There is always something that you can take from them. Take your time reading through and try to keep your temper at bay. It's ok to read a comment and think "You are a butthead". Just don't respond with that type of "feeling". Tell them why you are doing something, they may think you are stupid for it, but others may think it makes sense. Just remember this is your horse, who you love, and you are doing what you think is best for him.

If you feel like you need help, you should be able to ask, if you feel like trying something, you should be able to do it and feel like you are doing the right thing. This forum is not here to rip away your confidence, it's here to help guide you into being a better rider/owner. NONE of us are awesome can't touch this riders. We wouldn't be here if we were. We are all from so many levels of experience, ability, and knowledge.

It's up to you if you want to post videos or not.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Whatever critique one gives, you have to understand where the rider is coming from , whether they are making changes, improving from their first attempts, learning a whole new style , thw horse they are dealing with, their age and what resources are realistically available to them. I am sure that QHRider quill look back one day and say, " I didn't know than how much I didn't know." Truth is, if you don't say that , then you aren't learning.

Ther is a lot to digest here, so I don't blame her for feeling overwhelmed .


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> I did want a critique - I didn't expect people to jump on me for trying to fix an issue on this horse.


So you have ONE video where you get jumped on and now you are just going to quit trying? That's not the QHrider I know! I've lost track the amount of times I've been jumped on. Sure, I've been awful angry a few of those times and as farmpony put it, wanting to call some people "buttheads". But after I calm down, and re-read everything, I come to realize: _They're right. _Sleep on it and think on it. Come back with a fresh mind.

One always takes a great risk when one put themselves up for a video critique. You can't have thin skin, because some folks are going to tell it like it is and not sugar-coat it. You've been on this forum for a while; you know this is true. 

You have to at least admit it was not wise to try loping on Jet on the first try. It's okay. We all make mistakes. No need to beat yourself into the dirt for it. Set up a new game plan. For example:
Week 1 -- Ground work, focusing on giving to the bit laterally, backing without resistance, and ground driving. 
Week 2 -- Walking-only. Correlate the ground work to riding. Give to the bit laterally. Back up freely. Respond to leg cues. 
Week 3 -- Begin asking for collection at the walk. 
Week 4 - Introduce trotting while giving to the bit laterally, stopping softly, and good walk-trot transitions.
Etc, Etc, Etc. Obviously modified as Jet makes progress. 

Old habits DIE HARD. I've had Red for a year and a half now and he STILL pulls on the bit once in a while and I've got to remind him what the proper response is. And he's only made real progress this year when I finally took him to a reining trainer and got help. 

I know that what you do with Jet won't be permanent unless you can get your dad to change his ways. I think it's a great idea you have, though, to try to get her a little bit softer to the bit, so maybe he will have less reason to jerk on her. 

I completely agree with GoldenHorse in that a trainer would help you learn real-time feel and timing that we can't teach you over the internet or through internet videos. But I know your situation and understand, so you just need to make the best of what you've got and what is available to you. Just don't stop listening because you "_didn't get the responses you wanted"_. You certainly won't always get the response you want in life, in general. Doesn't mean you should quit trying to learn. 



QHriderKE said:


> I'm thinking just not posting videos is the best solution.


That's a horrible solution!! :hide:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

beau159 said:


> . Just don't stop listening because you "_didn't get the responses you wanted"_.


I had to read that a few times to understand if you meant for horse or rider, but actually it works for both.

When you are trying to teach a horse it is all about_ listening_ for the responses, and sometimes they are whispers, and you have to listen real carefully. As a rider who is learning you have to listen to everything that comes your way, because you never known when there will be a nugget, or a grain of something that will help you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alexmac156 said:


> I didn't bother reading all of the other comments before me.. but I would like to see the video. I tried, but it says it's now private.
> 
> I would say take anyones critique with a grain of salt. I know that I spent a good 10+ years out of the saddle before I got back on. My seat, hands, and legs were nowhere near good.. but with time, and patience, anything gets better. They always say there is no substitute for time in the saddle. It's the only way to get better. Again.. I have no idea what your video looked like.. but if you were willing, I'd like to take a look at it.


Ditto, because I didn't have a chance to... I can't access horseforum from home so I use a proxy. Proxy doesn't allow me to watch videos or go to external links posted on horseforum. So I can only see it at work, so I'm on a very limited time because I don't have much free time at work.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I had to read that a few times to understand if you meant for horse or rider, but actually it works for both.
> 
> When you are trying to teach a horse it is all about_ listening_ for the responses, and sometimes they are whispers, and you have to listen real carefully. As a rider who is learning you have to listen to everything that comes your way, because you never known when there will be a nugget, or a grain of something that will help you.


wait.... That's wrong? My kid stops listening all the time when I don't tell him what he wants... So does my dog... and my husband... I'm so confused....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> I had to read that a few times to understand if you meant for horse or rider, but actually it works for both.


Point taken, but I actually meant it as you shouldn't stop listening to the replies people give on this forum, just because you weren't expecting those replies.


----------

